# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Εδώ δοκιμάστε διάφορες λειτουργίες >  Test photo

## troulpe

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Andromeda

[IMG]IMG_20160726_204814 kotsyfi 1[/IMG]

----------


## Andromeda



----------


## Efthimis98

Σοφία τι πουλάκι είναι αυτό;;;

----------


## ndlns

Εμένα για κότσιφας μου φαίνεται.

Στάλθηκε από το HM NOTE 1LTEW μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Τουλάχιστον φαίνεται να ξέρει να το φροντίζει. Που το βρήκες;

----------


## Andromeda

κοτσυφακι, επεσε στο δρομο στο Αιγαλεω
τωρα ειναι εδω και 10 μερες περιπου ελευθερο πεταει κανονικα και μας επισκεπτεται στον κηπο

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραία!!! Συγχαρητήρια για την πράξη σου!!  :Happy:

----------

